

Ask HN: Review my startup, songspin.fm - jamesgagan

I submitted this site in the past, but we relaunched with a whole new site and design, and I would love to know what HN people think of it.
======
richf
Looks good.

Did you steal your Terms of Service from LiveJournal — "Account registration
and verification is required in order to create a Songspin.FM account. During
registration, all users are required to provide accurate, complete, and
current information about themselves in all required fields. Should any of
your own information change after submitting it to _LiveJournal_ , you are
required to update that information as soon as possible. Should _LiveJournal_
suspect that your personal information is not complete, current, or accurate,
your Account may be suspended or terminated without further notice."?

~~~
jamesgagan
Thanks for the catch - yes it was cobbled together from a few places.

------
retroafroman
Clickable <http://songspin.fm>

~~~
jamesgagan
thanks.

